# Transformer Grounding & Bonding



## pool guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Its been a couple of years, so hope I can get some help. I have a 75kva transformer in a new farm shop. I am feeding it with 90a of 480v with #3. I have 3/0 going to a 200a breaker on my secondary. There is no building steel, wood structure, so there is just a #4 going to the ground rod and rebar in the concrete. Should mention that this is a separate building, not the main service. Hope someone can walk me through grounding and bonding of the transformer and where I need grounding locknuts and bonding bushings. All raceways are EMT.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

